# Dash



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Anybody buy from Dash lately? I sent an order in on the 1/9 haven't seen anything yet. Sent e-mail no reply.


----------



## dennis07 (Dec 7, 2011)

The web site is down. I'm on day 41 of an order I placed. He responded to an e-mail but hasn't done as promised. I'll send another e-mail before I put in a claim with pay-pal.

Here is another thread that may help--

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=344304


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

I ordered 12/21, nothing received and no answers to email. Like the product and want to support his efforts but wish he would stay in touch. Maybe better to buy through secondary market.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*Same here...*

What Dennis07 said...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Anybody buy from Dash lately? I sent an order in on the 1/9 haven't seen anything yet. Sent e-mail no reply.


i'm asking u guys 2 give Dan a chance...
keep emailing him...

he has had health issues simular 2 Bruce (Badd Dawg), in the past....
he's never screwed anybody, taht i know of in the 3+ years i've done business w/ him.....

so please, KEEP emailing him on u'r orders...
he w/ come through... & usually sends a "Appology" in free-b's, 4 anything wrong on his end..

i've found him 2b VERY generous in dealings w/ things got back-logged on his end..OR he mis-shipped an order....:thumbsup:

he's a 1-man show, with health issues.... 

just my 2 cents....

Bubba 123

of

Bubba's Slot Car Emporium....


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I placed an order with Dan 3 1/2ish years ago that I never recieved. We emailed back and forth quite a few times but it was never resolved.......Until now. After the last round of dash isues Dan posted he would fix any problems so I asked him if that included orders as old as mine. Neither of us had any records of my missing order so Dan asked me what I wanted and low and behold....after a slight delay of 3 1/2 years my order has been filled. I love Dash products. Dirt cheap and high quality! So if you are still having issues all I can say is to be patient if you can as he will take care of you.

Rob
Mongrel Racing


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

Try emailing Dan here [email protected]. This was the most productive way I could get a answer and results from him.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

I made an Ebay purchase from Dash on the 19th and received it on the 21st.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have always gotten my orders in reasonable time from Dan. 
I have heard what Bubba says, that Dan is having severe health problems and that he is a one man business.
I applaud him for trying to keep going despite his health handicap. 
I would continue to politely remind him of any outstanding transactions and I'm sure he will respond.

I myself, have found my way to the ER without notice and i have been fortunate enough that my customers were patient until i was able to contact them and ship.
not everyone has the same tolerance and patience, and it does seem as though some of you have been very patient. if necessary, use you payment method to recall your payment and let it go.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

aurora1 said:


> ...snip*******Maybe better to buy through secondary market.


Bingo!

We have a bingo. I wont get into a big diatribe about the demise of the antiquated concept of the "sales chain". Everybody gets a nice neat slice instead of it always being a crazed pie eating contest at the country fair.

You old guys will remember. Manufacturers, Distributors, Retailers, End Users.

IMO, it's the best way to support our hobby and my way of supporting Dash by supporting those who choose to support Dash.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Just so we are clear on this, I am NOT bashing Dan. I just wanted to know if anybody had any problems lately getting there order.
Thank you


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Just so we are clear on this, I am NOT bashing Dan. I just wanted to know if anybody had any problems lately getting there order.
> Thank you


Bill I'm right there with ya. I never interpreted you to be bashing Dan. I knew you were just looking for info. It's all good and hopefully you get an answer from him soon.


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Received my order. Sent the same day as my last email. Love the product, just wish Dan would keep people in the loop. Doing so and following through makes people a lot more understanding to lifes problems. Wishing Dan the best in his business and health battles.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> Just so we are clear on this, I am NOT bashing Dan. I just wanted to know if anybody had any problems lately getting there order.
> Thank you


hey, never thought u were 'ol slot-buddy :thumbsup:

w/ just passing along some hopefully insightfull info 2 everyone..
as 2 a "Maybe-Why (??)" 

Bubba 123 :freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I picked up a couple bods and he sent the wrong ones. One email and he made everything good plus threw in a couple extras to cover my return postage on the wrong items. He did offer an option of a mail refund or bods, no brainer, take the bods. Only took about two weeks from start to finish. Hey I did that myself when I had quite a few going out at the same time and wasn't paying attention. You still can't beat the bodies. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## dennis07 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Update*

My package from Dash is in the mail according to the delivery confirmation.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok, so when do I start to worry? Two E-mails and not a word.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

I too placed an order with "Lenny" on 1-13 and have heard NOTHING!!!!!!

I am NOT gonna bash Dan's products. I happen to like most of them. But his business practices really SUCK!!!!!! I'm gonna try one more email,if I get no response, i'm gonna open a dispute with PayPal.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

*Hope Dan's OK...*

Long story short... placed ordered on 11/24/11.:thumbsup: No bodies or contact for two months. Opened up paypal dispute, had bodies within 4 days.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

My order was incomplete when I received it. No responses to e-mails over a 2-3 week period. Opened a Paypal dispute and got the money refunded for the missing bodies within 12 hours.

Make your own decision on how to proceed.

Joe


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I will give this one more day , then off to PayPal


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

wheelszk said:


> Ok, so when do I start to worry? Two E-mails and not a word.


Don't worry, be happy. I apparently have a problem. I'll get your order out this week. Thank you for your patience!!!

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

buzzinhornet said:


> Long story short... placed ordered on 11/24/11.:thumbsup: No bodies or contact for two months. Opened up paypal dispute, had bodies within 4 days.


Was everything there?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

win43 said:


> I too placed an order with "Lenny" on 1-13 and have heard NOTHING!!!!!!
> 
> I am NOT gonna bash Dan's products. I happen to like most of them. But his business practices really SUCK!!!!!! I'm gonna try one more email,if I get no response, i'm gonna open a dispute with PayPal.


Yes, my ordering process and delivery has been awful. I take full blame. For the moment, until I can get a better ordering process on my website,I'm turning it off because I note get order emails, just paypal notices and with the volume I've been doing on ebay, it's all lumped together. Not an excuse, just the reality that I don't have things set up good and I'm not checking every paypal payment as it hits my account.

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

I've also just changed the email address that the contact form sends emails to, to me personal email address. This will help to respond to questions faster.

Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

roadrner said:


> I picked up a couple bods and he sent the wrong ones. One email and he made everything good plus threw in a couple extras to cover my return postage on the wrong items. He did offer an option of a mail refund or bods, no brainer, take the bods. Only took about two weeks from start to finish. Hey I did that myself when I had quite a few going out at the same time and wasn't paying attention. You still can't beat the bodies. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


thank you.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

lenny said:


> Don't worry, be happy. I apparently have a problem. I'll get your order out this week. Thank you for your patience!!!
> 
> Dan


Dan, just got your E-mail response.
Thank you, Bill


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

what ebay handle does dan use?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

helivaguy said:


> what ebay handle does dan use?


Lenny


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller

3393jb

.


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks alpink:thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry, didn't see the ebay part.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks Dan. I received my order within a few days, and the extra green hornet car was a nice touch. My son absolutely loves his Herbie.I love the detail, and now wish I had purchased another because I'm sure he's going to wear it out. Please keep up the good work, be patient with us too as we are used to dealing with huge corporations with huge payrolls and staff.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Still nothing in the mail....


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

wheelszk said:


> Still nothing in the mail....


If you haven't you may try and open a Paypal dispute...


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

wheelszk said:


> still nothing in the mail....


ditto


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Bought bodies from him on the bay and had them in a few days,with only 1 mistake


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Finally got my Dash order today + extras.
Thanks Dan


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

win43 said:


> ditto


Jerry,
check your email...

Dan


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

lenny said:


> Jerry,
> check your email...
> 
> Dan


Dan,

Sent return e-mail.


----------

